# class c diesel



## connie (Mar 12, 2002)

Might consider buying a class C diesel motorhome. Medium size. Class A is just too expensive.  Where should I start looking.  I would appreciate any information you could give me.  Connie


----------



## Will Daniels (Mar 13, 2002)

class c diesel

Shasta (made by Coachmen) makes an entry level class C with a diesel option.I'ts about 5000 more than the standard unit.


----------



## Gary B (Mar 13, 2002)

class c diesel

Hi Connie
The diesel installed in the E series chassis don't have the HP and torque of the F series, as there isn't room to install the intercooling in the vans, this means you will not have the power or fuel mileage of the pickups. Another neg. of the diesel in the Class C's is they are noiser, as you are setting right next to the engine verses a pickup where the engine is out in front of the seats. Good luck in your search GB


----------



## mbgove (Mar 13, 2002)

class c diesel

Connie, you did not say why you are looking at a diesel, would be interested to know.

I generally tell people to stay away from Class C diesels and recommend the V10 for many reasons:
1) The diesel option is expensive and unless you put on a lot of miles it does not pay for itself.  ($5000 retail generally)
2) The PSD in the E chassis is detuned because of space and the V10 makes almost the same torque.
3) The chassis of the larger Class C is weight limited and the diesel adds at least 200 pounds to the front axle
4) Class C diesels generally force propane generators and they use alot of propane so you have to fuel up both tanks all the time. With gas engine and generator, it is the same tank.
5) The V10 has tons of power. There are many 35'/26,000 GCWR Class A's that are happy with the V10.

V10 = 305 HP and 420 torque
De-tuned diesel = 215 HP and 425 torque
(The 7.3 diesel normally make 275/520 in the pickup chassis where there is enough room.)

The diesel has an advantage if you a putting on a lot of miles, 100K+, and you get the pay back in engine longevity and mileage. In this application, you are not getting much more power, your adding more weight and causing a duel fuel issue. 



Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com

Edited by - mbgove on Mar 13 2002  7:05:16 PM


----------



## BarneyS (Mar 14, 2002)

class c diesel

Connie, 
I believe Lazy Daze makes a diesel motorhome.  They are generally regarded as one of the top manufacturers.  You can check them out at:
http://www.lazydaze.com/
Hope this helps,
Barney

1997 Sunnybrook 26CKS TT
1999 Dodge Ram 2500 quad cab, short bed, 5.9gas, auto. 3:54
1996 Harley Davidson FLHRI


----------



## mbgove (Mar 14, 2002)

class c diesel

Connie, to clarify, the motorhome manufacturer just builds on a chassis and all recent class C's are built on either a Ford or GM chassis.  The GM chassis is smaller then the Ford so you only see it on small to medium size class C, Ford has 100% of the large Class C (except for some expensive truck versions).  Both GM and Ford have diesel engine options that the motorhome manufacturer can choose to use.

Mike
01 FourWinds Dutchmen 31Z
www.mn-rv.com


----------

